# W.A.R. Mounts



## chiccolo (2. Dezember 2007)

HI 
Wolltre mal fragen welches Warhammer Mount ihr am geilsten findet:

Grünhäute :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwerge :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaos :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hochelfen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Imperium :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich persöhnlich finde das Chaos-Reittier am geilsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss der tread ist zu gross (sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich find das der Zwerge ziemlich geil...is mal was anderes   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHeretic (2. Dezember 2007)

Das Chaos Mount ownt alle andren weg


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Dezember 2007)

Find den Eber am besten ... die anderen Mounts haben für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel Schnick-Schnack


----------



## Iren (2. Dezember 2007)

ich persönliche finde die chaos mounts sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Dannie (2. Dezember 2007)

ich stelle mir das ZwergenMount ziemlich "strange" for wenn dan da son Ding angedampft kommt.


----------



## Badumsaen (2. Dezember 2007)

wusste garnicht das des mount der zwerge schon bekannt ist. hab deswegen chaos gevotet.

aber die dampfschüssel, saugeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  am besten find ich den zapfhahn im mundbereich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taramorgul (2. Dezember 2007)

hmm.... also ich find das mount der elfen nicht schlecht. Sehr edel dat teil xD


----------



## Baldobin (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das Wildschwein Hammer aber das Chaosross macht auch schon einiges her wobei ich auch das Hochelfenmount nicht schlecht finde


----------



## voltagon (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich find die Wölfe ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gyspoxxx (2. Dezember 2007)

Hauptsache es hat 4 beine und reitet !
Ähm 2 beine hm oderso ^^ auf jedenfall beine denn beine sind total cool an nem reittier stellt euch mal eins ohne beine vor das wär ein disaster! ich bin für viel viel beine ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (3. Dezember 2007)

qyspoxxx hast du was geraucht? 


b2t: Ich finde den Wolf ganz cool, wobei das Chaos und das Hochelfen Mount auch rockt!


----------



## Sempai02 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich freue mich ja am meisten auf die Echsen der Dunkelelfen - es werden auch hoffentlich Echsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Wagdy (3. Dezember 2007)

Vote for die Wildsäue^^

Greenskinz forever!^^


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Dezember 2007)

omg, habt ihr die gehäuteten gesichter von dem Zwerg und mensch/elf gesehen beim schwerenchaosross, das its mal böööse^^


----------



## chiccolo (3. Dezember 2007)

Hey krass, gestern Mittag hatte nur einer geschrieben . 

Da dachte ich , was ich da wieder fürn scheiss tread geöffnet habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir noch aufgefallen ist , das das imperium-Mount überall eiserne kreuze hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und als ich das letzte Hochelfen-Mount sah, dachte ich es wär ne Ziege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (3. Dezember 2007)

> Ich freue mich ja am meisten auf die Echsen der Dunkelelfen - es werden auch hoffentlich Echsen



entweder das, oder schwarze pferde. aber die echsen klingen wahrscheinlicher, da diese unweigerlich zum erscheinungsbild der dunkelelfen gehören, und ansonsten gäbs auch zu viele pferde^^.

naja ich freu mich schon mit so einem gewaltigem chaosross durch die gegend zu stampfen.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (3. Dezember 2007)

Finde die Umfrage noch etwas früh. Da man nicht weis was die Dunkelelfen bekommen (oder habe ich das überlesen?). Finde alle nicht besonders toll bis jetzt. Freue mich auf die Dunkelelfen Reittiere. Echsen hoffentlich.


----------



## -Haihappen- (3. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Finde die Umfrage noch etwas früh. Da man nicht weis was die Dunkelelfen bekommen (oder habe ich das überlesen?). Finde alle nicht besonders toll bis jetzt. Freue mich auf die Dunkelelfen Reittiere. Echsen hoffentlich.


Die anderen Reittiere kann der TE ja noch hinzufügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich vermute stark das Echsen für die Dunkelelfen kommen werden - es wäre einfach zu unspektakulär wenn als letztes veröffentlichtes Reittier noch einmal Pferde kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matic (3. Dezember 2007)

Mir persönlich gefällt das Wildschwein von den Grünen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mounts von Chaos und Elfen sehen mir einfach zu "normal" aus...

Gruß,


----------



## AhLuuum (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich find die Wildschweine auch am geilsten. Ist mal was Neues, Pferde gibts ja in fast jedem Spiel und Maschinen sind mir doch WoW bekannt.


----------



## chiccolo (3. Dezember 2007)

> Finde die Umfrage noch etwas früh. Da man nicht weis was die Dunkelelfen bekommen (oder habe ich das überlesen?). Finde alle nicht besonders toll bis jetzt. Freue mich auf die Dunkelelfen Reittiere. Echsen hoffentlich.



Habe wirklich versucht die restlichen Mounts zu finden (1 h 30 min) aber es sind erst diese bekannt...
Werde natürlich weiterforschen, und neue Pics reinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galgameth (3. Dezember 2007)

Das coolste mount is das der zwerge. die vom imperium sind auch ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (4. Dezember 2007)

Zwerge 4TW! Das Mount passt perfekt zu meinem Maschinisten. Ich hoffe jedoch es wird noch ein kleines bisschen drann gefeilt^^


----------



## killix3 (4. Dezember 2007)

finde den wolf zu mager.... is doch tierquälerei drauf zu sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja: 

Hochelfen xD


----------



## Gamby (4. Dezember 2007)

killix3 schrieb:


> finde den wolf zu mager.... is doch tierquälerei drauf zu sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wenn man bedenkt das die Goblins die Wölfe bekommen......


----------



## Lowblade (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Wölfe sind die geilsten, gefolgt von den Pferden die sehen wirklich geil aus aber Wölfe>Pferde :>


----------



## Nevad (4. Dezember 2007)

Finde die Schweine goil :-)


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Dezember 2007)

killix3 schrieb:


> finde den wolf zu mager.... is doch tierquälerei drauf zu sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Wölfe sehen doch ganz kräftig aus.. außerdem ist so ein kleiner Goblin ja auch nicht schwer. Würde mir eher Sorgen um die Stacheln im Schwanz auf dem dritten Bild machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (4. Dezember 2007)

Hey ach ja bei der seite , wo ich die bilder herhab, sthet, das die wölfe für die Grünhäute sind...
war auch erstaunt aber bei den pics sthet 

Grünhäute :
(bilder von wildschwein)

Grünhäute :
(bilder von wölfen)


Was meint ihr dazu??


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Orks auf den Wölfen reiten - würden ihre Beine auf dem Boden schleifen.. falls der Wolf das Gewicht überhaupt halten kann.

Man kann also mit ziemlicher hoher Sicherheit sagen:

Orks: Wildschweine

Goblins: Wölfe


----------



## Mordenai (4. Dezember 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Hey ach ja bei der seite , wo ich die bilder herhab, sthet, das die wölfe für die Grünhäute sind...
> [...]
> Was meint ihr dazu??




Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Wildschwein -> Reittier der Orks
Wölfe -> Reittier der Goblins
Wenn du dachtest, als Grünhaut kann man zwischen zwei Mounts wählen, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
-Haihappen- und AhLuuum haben wohl zeitgleich das selbe geschrieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Dezember 2007)

Was sollen wir dazu meinen? Die Wildschweine kriegen die Orks und die Wölfe kriegen die Goblins.


----------



## Gamby (4. Dezember 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Was sollen wir dazu meinen? Die Wildschweine kriegen die Orks und die Wölfe kriegen die Goblins.



Die Wölfe kriegen die Goblins? arme Goblins^^
Von ihren eigenen Mounts gefressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoGyM (4. Dezember 2007)

so wie schon mehrere sagten
     wildschweine->orks
     wölfe->goblins

naja zurück zum thema:  
ich muss leider als totaler anti-zwerg (schwarzork4life) sagen, dass das zwergenmount schon schick is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber an erster stelle stehen immernoch wildschweine und "chaospferde" oder wie die teile nochma heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (4. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab irgendwo gelesen dass die wildschweine für die orks und die wölfe für die goblins sind. denke aber dass es auch anders rum gehn wird.


----------



## Rashnuk (4. Dezember 2007)

Lolol Die Wölfe sind schon fast wie Dackel ... also ein OrkSchwarza würde es zertrümmern und es essen .. das arme Wölfschen .....


----------



## chiccolo (4. Dezember 2007)

Schon klar aber wenn das so steht müsste man meinen das orks auch wölfe hätten , in WoW haben sie ja auch wölfe, also wieso soll das nicht gehen??


----------



## Daimien (4. Dezember 2007)

ich habe für die Chaos Reittiere gevotet...... denn die sehn einfach geil aus...... aber da ich als erstes warscheinlich nen Squig-treiba zocken will finde ich auch die Wölfe einfach mal genial..... aber wenn sie genau so oder sehr ehnlich in das Spiel gebracht werden dann würde ich für die Reittiere in WAR voten und die in WoW wieder vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde bei dem letzten Chaos-Ross einfach nur geil, dass dort die Gesichtsfetzten von nem Menschen und Zwerg hängen und des hat auch noch so schön pelzige Beine..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des von den Zwergen ist doch einfach nur genial!
Ein eigenes Bierfass aufm Mount und dann auch noch so rieessiigg, damit kann man sicher schön die Gobbos platt fahren xDD

Hochelfen-Mounts sind sehr edel, aber.. naja ich find zu edel -> Geschmackssache.


Aber die Wildschweine sind doch einfach nur des geilste, die sehen so richtig wild aus und man merkt, dass da jemand in den WAARR! zieht.

<lilo>


----------



## Mordenai (4. Dezember 2007)

> Schon klar aber wenn das so steht müsste man meinen das orks auch wölfe hätten[...]


Es ist richtig, dass Wildschweine und Wölfe gleichermaßen als "Grünhaut-Reittier" bezeichnet werden.
Dennoch kann ich dir als Tabletop-Spieler der Grünhäute versichern, dass Orks nicht auf Wölfen und Goblins nicht auf Wildschweinen reiten.

Da aber außer den Konzeptarts der Mounts bisher wenig zu deren Handhabung veröffentlicht wurde, ist alles weitere in diesem Beitrag nur Vermutung. 
Jedoch bin ich so frei zu behautpten, dass in WAR jede Rasse (da differenziere ich auch Orks und Goblins) ihr traditionell angestammtes Mount die gesammte Spiellaufbahn über behält.

Ein Tausch der Mounts zwischen den Rassen würde zu stark in die Hintergrundgeschichte des Spiels eingreifen (wenn man bedenkt, dass die riesigen Wildschweine der Warhammerwelt einen Gobbo in der Luft zerreißen können...).



> [...]in WoW haben sie ja auch wölfe, also wieso soll das nicht gehen??


Tut mir leid, aber du kannst Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimien (5. Dezember 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass Wildschweine und Wölfe gleichermaßen als "Grünhaut-Reittier" bezeichnet werden.
> Dennoch kann ich dir als Tabletop-Spieler der Grünhäute versichern, dass Orks nicht auf Wölfen und Goblins nicht auf Wildschweinen reiten..........



Ich könnte mich aber gut daran erinern das auch Orks auf Wölfen reiten..... zu mindest ist mir da was von Wolfsreitern bekannt.....


----------



## Mordenai (6. Dezember 2007)

> zu mindest ist mir da was von Wolfsreitern bekannt.....



Das waren dann mit Sicherheit die Goblin Wolfsreiter.
Orks reiten ausschließlich auf Wildschweinen, da diese riesigen Bestien ähnlich wie die Orks selbst eine extrem boshafte Natur besitzen, was sie bei den Orks höchst beliebt macht. 

Ein Ork würde nie auf einem Wolf reiten, da diese schon allein wegen des enormen Gewichts eines "normalen" Orks zusammenbrechen würden (ein "normaler" Ork ist gut zwei Meter groß und wiegt locker zweihundert Pfund).
Und Goblins reiten aus einem guten Grund nicht auf den Ebern: Diese Viecher gönnen sich hin und wieder einen Snotling (Snotlings sind die mit Abstand kleinste und unbeliebteste Unterspezies der Orks) zum Frühstück und trampeln mit manischer Freude auf unvorsichtigen Gobbos rum.


----------



## apu. (6. Dezember 2007)

das wildschwein hat echt am meisten style ^^ danach das auto der zwerge


----------



## Daimien (6. Dezember 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Das waren dann mit Sicherheit die Goblin Wolfsreiter.
> Orks reiten ausschließlich auf Wildschweinen, da diese riesigen Bestien ähnlich wie die Orks selbst eine extrem boshafte Natur besitzen, was sie bei den Orks höchst beliebt macht.
> 
> Ein Ork würde nie auf einem Wolf reiten, da diese schon allein wegen des enormen Gewichts eines "normalen" Orks zusammenbrechen würden (ein "normaler" Ork ist gut zwei Meter groß und wiegt locker zweihundert Pfund).
> Und Goblins reiten aus einem guten Grund nicht auf den Ebern: Diese Viecher gönnen sich hin und wieder einen Snotling (Snotlings sind die mit Abstand kleinste und unbeliebteste Unterspezies der Orks) zum Frühstück und trampeln mit manischer Freude auf unvorsichtigen Gobbos rum.



Oki dann habe ich da was verwächselt......... naja passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mich würde eh interesieren wie das ins Spiel gebracht wird da ja die Orks die Goblins und die Snotlings sich untereinander nicht so leiden können...... und die Orkse sich ja auch gern mal untereinander auf die fresse geben......... *löl* ne art debuff wo sich erstmal die Orkse untereinander die Köpe ein haun.... (manchma abe ich das gefühl die Ork sprache stammt von unseren Norddeutschen kolegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Verce (8. Dezember 2007)

mich wunderts voll dass die imperium-mounts so schlecht abschneiden OO
ich find die eigentlich ganz gut. besser als das barbie-mount der HE, das möchtegern-mount der chaos und das playmobil-mount der zwerge allemal


----------



## FE3L-X (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich find das "Mount" der Zwerge super. Klasse Idee! Das Chaos Pferd ist aufjedenfall auch sehr nett, jedoch die 3te Form(wird wahrscheinlich die Form sein die man ab lvl 40 benutzen kann?!)ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig zu stark mit Rüstungsplatten ausgestattet. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, denn andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie ein voll ausgerüsteter Chaos Krieger auf nem Pferd sitzt das nur eine leichte Leder Rüstung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Favorit sind aber letztendlich die Wölfe, finde sie einfach am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lg


----------



## Pymonte (9. Dezember 2007)

als wow ingi find ich das zwergen reittier am geilsten^^ (so von der konstruktion her).

mein maschinist in spe wird sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tombkeeper (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Wildschweine und Wölfe ziemlich gut.


----------



## beavis666 (27. Dezember 2007)

find die wölfe genial. 

aber auch die umfrage macht mir gewaltig angst. warum nur findet die mehrheit die zerstörungsmounts so toll? ich hoffe das fehlende elfenmound wird ein flop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn ich befürchte schon, das es in war nen gewaltigen mangel an ordnungsspielern geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Dezember 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Schon klar aber wenn das so steht müsste man meinen das orks auch wölfe hätten , in WoW haben sie ja auch wölfe, also wieso soll das nicht gehen??





weil Games Workshop das im Tabletop so verankert hat, das bullige 2m große Orks riesige Eber reiten und die kleinen Goblins die hinterhältigen Wölfe.

Die WoW Orks sind außerdem Lame. Zu klein, zu dünn, zu zivilisiert. Vergleich die nich mit dän Jungz von Gork un' Mork! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (27. Dezember 2007)

beavis666 schrieb:


> find die wölfe genial.
> 
> aber auch die umfrage macht mir gewaltig angst. warum nur findet die mehrheit die zerstörungsmounts so toll? ich hoffe das fehlende elfenmound wird ein flop
> 
> ...



wiso fehlende elfenmount? ^^ die weißen pferde mit den tollen schwänzen (ein schelm der etwas böses denkt)


----------



## Pente (27. Dezember 2007)

Das Zwergenmount hätte mich beinah noch zum Order-Spieler gemacht ... es gibt ja wohl kein stylischeres Mount als die alte Dampfmaschine der Zwerge. Wenn die Zwerge im Spiel echt mit sowas rumrasen dann komm ich vor lachen nicht mehr zum kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Masarius: ich denke er meint die Dunkelelf-Mounts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthonidas (27. Dezember 2007)

bin ja mal gespannt wie die Mounts der Dunkelelfen aussehen werden.  Mein persönlicher Favorit ist ein Nauglir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Dezember 2007)

die dunkelelfen-echsen sollten auf jedenfall etwas fieser und vom chaos korrumpiert aussehen. Damit die Echsenmenschen (die ja auch IRGENDWANN mal kommen) nicht die gleichen mounts haben wie die Drucci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthonidas (27. Dezember 2007)

sie könnten aber sehr ähnliche haben, da die Echsenmenschen auch Kampfechsen als Reittiere für ihre Kavallerie benutzen


----------



## Pymonte (27. Dezember 2007)

ja, deswegen ja etwas böser gestaltet bei den dunkelelfen. damit die echsenmenschen wie die gute variante aussehen (geht das überhaupt bei nem raptor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## !Jo (27. Dezember 2007)

wenns Nauglirs sein werden, dann muss ich wohl noch mal von meiner Wahl abrücken und verfalle endgültig dem Pfad der Zerstörung! xD

Die Wildschweine habens einfach drauf... fand die in Zelda: Twilight Princess schon am stylischten für Orks. :-)


----------



## Black Hawk (28. Dezember 2007)

Was gibt es Besseres als eine Mobil Kneipe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ganz klar Zwerg mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde gerne mal den Unterschied vom normalen zum schweren Zwergen-Mount sehen.. Bierkanonen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

Das Wildschwein sieht ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## airace (2. Januar 2008)

mier persönlich geffält mier das zwergen mount am besten nall was anders...


----------



## -Hannibal- (4. Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde die Hochelfen Mounts ZIEMLICH gay
finde die Mounts vom chaos am tollsten


----------



## Succubie (4. Januar 2008)

> Und als ich das letzte Hochelfen-Mount sah, dachte ich es wär ne Ziege



da muss ich voll zustimmen, das ding sieht aus der ferne wirklich wie ne ziege aus.


----------



## Nikinho (4. Januar 2008)

*!! CHAOS !!*


----------



## Feinkost (4. Januar 2008)

kek


----------



## Verce (4. Januar 2008)

lol das zeug mit "meine ex" ist nur fake und in etwa 1 woche ist die seite voll mit werbung. $ $ $

(dunkelelf mount sehn will)


----------



## Badumsaen (4. Januar 2008)

und selbst wenns echt wär, so geil is die olle auch nich dass ich unbedingt alle bilder sehn muss. gehört gleich account gelöscht von dem vogel

btt: Sind eigentlich schon bilder vom Dunkelelfen mount draußen? würd mich interesieren obs jetzt echsen werden oder nicht


----------



## Pente (4. Januar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> und selbst wenns echt wär, so geil is die olle auch nich dass ich unbedingt alle bilder sehn muss. gehört gleich account gelöscht von dem vogel
> 
> btt: Sind eigentlich schon bilder vom Dunkelelfen mount draußen? würd mich interesieren obs jetzt echsen werden oder nicht



Das werden wohl so Raptorendinger werden. Die sehen dann in etwa so aus: http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/med...SST_0807_19.jpg


----------



## Hulmin (4. Januar 2008)

Boha die Eber sehen ja richtig hammer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so richtig brachial, wie es sich fuer einen Orc gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (6. Januar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das des mount der zwerge schon bekannt ist. hab deswegen chaos gevotet.
> 
> aber die dampfschüssel, saugeil
> 
> ...


Dann hoffe ich das die Ordnungshüter in WAR nichts gegen Trunkenheit am Steuer haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nâydozod (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe auf der Offiziellen Seite von EA Mythic über WAR gelesen, dass die Chaos-Magi auf einem Flugdämonen reiten werden:


> Steht und kämpft immer auf einem geheimnisvollen und mächtigen Tzeentch-Flugdämonen



Ein Bild habe ich auch irgendwo mal gesehen, leider finde ich es gerade nicht mehr wieder ...

Wird es also klassenbezogene Mounts geben, und dass wir bisher "nur" das des Auserwählten gesehen haben? Demnach könnte das Zwergenmounts gut zum Maschinisten passen und ein Hammerträger Zum Beispiel auf einem Kriegsbären reiten? (ich kenne mich nicht allzu gut im WAR-Universum aus, steinigt mich alsoe bitte nicht gleich, sollte ich mich im Zusammenhang Zwerg-Bär irren)

MfG Nây


----------



## Pente (7. Januar 2008)

Nâydozod schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich habe auf der Offiziellen Seite von EA Mythic über WAR gelesen, dass die Chaos-Magi auf einem Flugdämonen reiten werden:
> Ein Bild habe ich auch irgendwo mal gesehen, leider finde ich es gerade nicht mehr wieder ...
> ...



Der Magus "reitet" permanent auf seinem Flugdämon. Er bekommt also erst garkein Mount, mit Glück vielleicht eine schnellere Version seines Flugdämons. Im Grunde sind die Mounts dennoch eher auf die Rasse bezogen, so haben z.B. die Orks (Spalter / Schwarzork) ein Wildschwein als Mount. Die Goblins (Squig-Treiber / Schamane) haben Wölfe, Chaos (außer Magus) hat Pferde, Menschen haben Pferde, Zwergen haben diese bierbetriebenen Dampfmaschinen, Hochelfen haben Pferde und Dunkelelfen wohl so Raptoren. Der Magus ist also somit die Ausnahme welche die Regel bestätigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (10. Januar 2008)

Stimmt der Magus hat ein "Mount-Problem".

Habe mich eh gewundert, daß er sich auf einem Flugdämon des Tzeentch fortbewegt.
Natürlich ist dieser Flugdämon DAS ultimative Tzeentch Mount, aber es müßte wenn eigentlich allen Anhängern/Champions des Tzeentch theoretisch zugänglich sein.

Daher würde es mich wirklich mal interessieren, wie man dieses "Problem" zu lösen gedenkt.


----------



## voltagon (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ne  Theorie, der Flugdämon könnte ja wenn der Magus aufmountet als Sattel dienen....


----------



## hardok (10. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal den Unterschied vom normalen zum schweren Zwergen-Mount sehen.. Bierkanonen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


infusionsset fuer den intravenoesen genuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde die chaos pferde schon sehr geil, nur haetten fuer mich noch ein paar grausamere mutationen vorhanden sein koennen ;>


----------



## creddox (10. Januar 2008)

das Wildschwein der Grünhäute find ich am genialsten (simpel und doch ... cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wobei die Raptoren für die Dunkelelfen (wenn sie so aussehen wie auf dem Screen) auch cool werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (11. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> PS: Ich vermute stark das Echsen für die Dunkelelfen kommen werden - es wäre einfach zu unspektakulär wenn als letztes veröffentlichtes Reittier noch einmal Pferde kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bisher bei den Mounts alles sehr getreu der TT Vorlage umgesetzt wurde, und zB sogar die Grünhäute stilecht zwei verschiedene Mounts haben, müssten die DE eigentlich ihre Nauglir/Kampfechsen bekommen.
Es gibt zwar auch DE Rösser, aber es wäre doch irgendwie enttäuschtend, wenn es nicht die Echsen sein würden.
Zumal man ja bereits, wie schon erwähnt wurde, entsprechende Echsen auf Screenshots bewundern durfte.


----------



## Fabi_an (22. Januar 2008)

Nennt mich Geschmacks verirrt, aber ich find die abgemagerten Wölfe total stylisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, aber Geschmack ist Glückssache

lg Fabi


----------



## Cerboz (14. März 2008)

Chaos is geil..!
Dann des Wildschwein und dann der Zwergenmount, weils was anderes is.. Hoffentlich zocken keine Umwelt Freaks Zwerge ! Sonst spammen die den Handelschat (wenn vorhanden) mit "Kauft keinen Zwergen-Mount holt ein Umweltfreundliches Mount!!"

Hoffentlich kann man sich dann mit Zwergen auch Menschen/Hochelfen Mounts kaufen.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

auch wenn sie meine Feinde sein werden,aber ZWERGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2008)

Wo sind die SQUIGS? :>


----------



## Sarad (17. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wo sind die SQUIGS? :>



Genau,will als Goblin-Squigtreiba so nen Fleischklumpen auch reiten können als ihn nur auf andere zu jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (17. März 2008)

Sarad schrieb:


> Genau,will als Goblin-Squigtreiba so nen Fleischklumpen auch reiten können als ihn nur auf andere zu jagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht gibts ja ne Ini in der n' Squig gedroppt wird, aber nur für Gobbo-Squigtreiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarad (18. März 2008)

Auf der Hp hab ich gelesen das man später ( war es ab lvl 30?) in seinen Squig "reinklettern" kann und mit dem dann durch die Welt reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (18. März 2008)

"Reinklettern" ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der Gobbo wird von einem Squiq gefressen und steuert diesen durch Schläge und Tritte. Das ganze dürfte dem Spieler einen erheblichen Rüstungs- und evtl auch Nahkampfbonus gewähren, aber wird wohl nicht als Mount zu gebrauchen sein (zumal ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass der Gobbo "verdaut" wird, sollte er zu lange verschluckt bleiben).

Ein Squiq wird wohl kaum in einer Instanz droppen, da die einzigen mir bekannten instanzierten Spielinhalte die Szenarien darstellen.
Zudem eignen sich Squiqs kaum als Reittier, da selbst die Nachtgoblin Squiqhoppaz sich nur krampfhaft an einen Squiq klammern und versuchen nicht runterzufallen bzw. aufgefressen zu werden, was mit einem gemütlichen Ritt, dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen recht wenig zu tun hat^^.

Aber natürlich kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass besondere Mounts nach entsprechend schweren Quests verfügbar werden.


----------



## Sarad (18. März 2008)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wusste nicht wie ich das "reinklettern" anders beschreiben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dann fällt der Squig als Reittier wohl schonmal weg - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. März 2008)

Eventuell kommt der Squighoppa ja auch später noch als weitere Goblinklasse dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei kommt mir grad ein Gedanke... die kommen doch wohl nicht auf die Idee auch Fanatics umzusetzen? :>


----------



## Cerboz (18. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> [...] Dabei kommt mir grad ein Gedanke... die kommen doch wohl nicht auf die Idee auch Fanatics  umzusetzen? :>



Hatte ich mir beim schlafen gehen gestern auch gedacht.
Hoffentlich kommts nicht so weit weil dann würde sich WAR ein kleines bisschen in Richtung - IMBA Rüstungs/Waffe = IMBA Player.
Und so ne Waffe wie die Fanatics haben is wirklich IMBA .. Wäre aber trotzdem lustig wenn n' zwerg so ein Teil in die Nüsse bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarad (18. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Und so ne Waffe wie die Fanatics haben is wirklich IMBA .. Wäre aber trotzdem lustig wenn n' zwerg so ein Teil in die Nüsse bekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krasse Vorstellung xD


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (18. März 2008)

Bis auf den Mount der Hochelfen finde ich alle sehr gut gelungen. Der Eber ist echt nice.

Aber das Pferd der Hochelfen ist mir irgenwie zu eckig (als der ganze Kram wo die da draufgeladen haben).

Naja die Hochelfen waren allgemein noch nie mein Ding. 

Lg


----------



## Sin (18. März 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Bis auf den Mount der Hochelfen finde ich alle sehr gut gelungen. Der Eber ist echt nice.
> 
> Aber das Pferd der Hochelfen ist mir irgenwie zu eckig (als der ganze Kram wo die da draufgeladen haben).
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich vorhab Zwerg zu spielen, muss ich doch sagen, dass mir das Mount nicht gefällt. Eine springende  Dampfmaschine passt irgendwie nicht in das Spiel :-(


----------



## Cerboz (18. März 2008)

Gibts die Mounts dann auch in verschiedenen Farben wie bei WoW ?


----------



## Sarad (18. März 2008)

kA,denke mal die wird gepanzert und so geben wie auf den Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (18. März 2008)

also das Zwergen-Mount hat schon Stil, aber damit herumzukurven....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denkt mal nach das ist doch ein riesiger Nachteil für die Zwerge, wenn da so ein riesen Ding 
angefahren kommt hört man das ja schon auf 2km Entfernung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und besoffen ist er auch noch .........  
Ich hab für den Eber gestimmt, da er echt nach nem bösen Ork aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allgemein sind die Mounts sehr gelungen auch die vielen 'netten' Details (z.b Haut von Menschen und Zwergen an Chaos Mount)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: kann mir vl. jemand mal ein Bild von den Echsenmenschen posten danke

gruss Reiter


----------



## Arthros (18. März 2008)

Ich bin zwar ein Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Wölfe sind cool 
die Zwergen Mounts find ich aber hässlich


----------



## Goranos (18. März 2008)

Hi,
ich habe für die Wildsau gevoted weil ich es eig schon bei WoW für ein geeigneteres Mount als einen Widder für die Zwerge gehalten hab.
ABER das Chaos mount macht auch was her (man beachte die Gesichtshäute am Sattel bei der letzten Stufe^^)
So long,
Goranos


----------



## Duskfall334 (18. März 2008)

der wolf und der eber sind goil^^
ich habe aber für wolf abgestimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

apokalyptischer schrieb:


> PS: kann mir vl. jemand mal ein Bild von den Echsenmenschen posten danke
> 
> gruss Reiter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AKPUNK (20. März 2008)

Gibts noch keine Bilder/Hinweise auf das Dunkelelfen Mount?


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (21. März 2008)

Die Echsenmenschen sehen goil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus ich hoffe die werden auch mal ins Spiel auf genommen auf welcher Seite stehen sie denn ? ( bin totaler WAR noob)

reiter


----------



## Larandera (21. März 2008)

wie ist das mit den dunkelelfen mounts? und lvln die mounts mit einem mit oder kann man ab gewissen rängen oder lvl die extrem geilen gepanzerten kaufen?


----------



## mazze3333 (21. März 2008)

also bei den grünhäuten ist die erste stufe die schönste, genauso wie bei den grünhäuten der wolf


----------



## Sarad (21. März 2008)

Denke mal man wird die erst ab nem bestimmten Lvl reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (21. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sehen alle doch sehr gelungen aus. Besonders das Hochelfenross, welches sehr nobel aussieht, und die Augen strahlen einen eigenen Charakter und Intelligenz aus, das es zu mehr macht als zu einem bloßen Reittier oder einer Reit-Bestie.

@ apokalyptischer Reiter : Schau doch einmal auf die Echsenmenschen-Völker Seite von Warhammer, dort gibt es nicht nur viele Informationen sondern auch Artworks und Bildschirmhintergründe zu selbigen.


----------



## Stierka (15. Januar 2009)

Zum Chaos würde ich eher einen Moloch nehmen sieht doch viel geiler aus ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Januar 2009)

Moloche gibts nur für Khornes Diener, und selbst dann nur für die Härtesten der Harten.


----------



## Volkano (15. Januar 2009)

alda wiso postest du auf was das sooo alt ist? 





mfg


----------



## Lurgg (15. Januar 2009)

Volkano schrieb:


> alda wiso postest du auf was das sooo alt ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alda wiso nich?

jeder hier hat das recht zu posten was er will (natürlich sollte man vorher die sufu benutzen wenn man irgendein problem/frage hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wenn er gerne seine meinung zu dem thema abliefern will kann er das doch tun, denn besser hier, weil wenn er einen neuen thread eröffnen würde kommt direkt von allen seiten "gibts schon nen thread zu", "brauch man keinen neuen thread für aufmachen", "sufu benutzen", "wayne" was auch immer

von daher, dein kommentar: WAYNE!


----------



## Volkano (15. Januar 2009)

man postet doch nicht auf eine 8 Monate alte diskussion die äh schon längst geklärt ist (das game ist draußen weiss nicht ob du das mit bekommen hast).

meine meinung mir egal ob dus wayne findest...








mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Januar 2009)

Beschwert euch bei Stierka, ich hab ihm nur seine Frage beantwortet *pfeif*


----------



## Maddin123 (15. Januar 2009)

als neue völker wären skaven und echsenmenschen gut... lustria wäre auch eine coole karte und perfekt zum fighten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (16. Januar 2009)

Volkano schrieb:


> man postet doch nicht auf eine 8 Monate alte diskussion die äh schon längst geklärt ist (das game ist draußen weiss nicht ob du das mit bekommen hast).
> 
> mfg



Er hat ja nicht auf die Diskussion gepostet, sondern auf das Thema.
Was man durchaus machen darf und auch sollte.


----------

